# I need some tank inspiration and ideas



## Lucidslair (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys
I’m looking for some ideas to make my enclosure more vibrant and not so boring 
This is what it’s like at the moment 
https://ibb.co/946dPCg

I’ve tried to make it look more natural with some cuttings from trees but they just die so quickly and at this point I’m just not satisfied with the presentation of my enclosure

Would you guys care to share some ideas on way to make the enclosure more homey for my jungle python ?


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2020)

Fake plants will always look better than dried out tree cutting


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 1, 2020)

Herptology said:


> Fake plants will always look better than dried out tree cutting


Yes that’s for sure but my pet shop literally only had like one type which I’ve attached to the back of my tank
I guess I’m hoping for some pictures for inspiration and ideas on how others have decorated their tanks


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 1, 2020)

Lucidslair said:


> Yes that’s for sure but my pet shop literally only had like one type which I’ve attached to the back of my tank
> I guess I’m hoping for some pictures for inspiration and ideas on how others have decorated their tanks


I can’t help sorry, I use butchers paper and cat litter trays


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lucidslair said:


> Yes that’s for sure but my pet shop literally only had like one type which I’ve attached to the back of my tank
> I guess I’m hoping for some pictures for inspiration and ideas on how others have decorated their tanks



Bunnings and places like Spotlight (arts and crafts etc) have a far better/cheaper selection than what you would find in a petshop.


----------



## Fifi81 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 2, 2020)

You need to search for fake plants in many different places.$2 shops, Ebay.,markets etc. (reptile shops are very exy) and use your imagination, all sorts of things are possible


----------



## Steve64 (Sep 3, 2020)

Rock background and fake plants make a big difference, esp. if the background wraps around three sides.


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 3, 2020)

Steve64 said:


> Rock background and fake plants make a big difference, esp. if the background wraps around three sides.
> View attachment 329878


Oh cool your tank looks awesome!
I’ve got some fake plants and vines on the way in mail so I will post some pics of my updated tank when they arrive!


----------



## Laikin (Sep 3, 2020)

View media item 721
Here’s my tank i setup up for a baby bredli python, not sure what else to do but i'm not too happy with the end results any help with making it look a little better would be appreciated.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Sep 3, 2020)

Try looking back on old APS threads, also Instagram is always good value for inspiration.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 3, 2020)

A pet shop is absolutely the last place I’d go shopping for artificial plants. It’s a major industry these days, providing shopping malls and offices and homes etc. You’d be amazed at the range that is available and just how realistic they can be. I grow plants as a hobby, so I know my stuff, yet I have had to check twice with some of the artificial plants I've come across because they are so life-like. Try googling “best artificial plants + your location” and you'll have lots of good plants to choose from.

These are images I collected from the net for my own inspiration, should my circumstances change and allow me to keep again:


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 4, 2020)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A pet shop is absolutely the last place I’d go shopping for artificial plants. It’s a major industry these days, providing shopping malls and offices and homes etc. You’d be amazed at the range that is available and just how realistic they can be. I grow plants as a hobby, so I know my stuff, yet I have had to check twice with some of the artificial plants I've come across because they are so life-like. Try googling “best artificial plants + your location” and you'll have lots of good plants to choose from.
> 
> These are images I collected from the net for my own inspiration, should my circumstances change and allow me to keep again:
> View attachment 329884
> ...



Wow those setups are beautiful, thanks for sending them!
I’ve got some fake plants on the way and now I just need to find some more suitable logs / sticks and I’ll be set


----------



## Mick_Allen (Oct 12, 2020)

Bluetongue1 said:


> A pet shop is absolutely the last place I’d go shopping for artificial plants. It’s a major industry these days, providing shopping malls and offices and homes etc. You’d be amazed at the range that is available and just how realistic they can be. I grow plants as a hobby, so I know my stuff, yet I have had to check twice with some of the artificial plants I've come across because they are so life-like. Try googling “best artificial plants + your location” and you'll have lots of good plants to choose from.



You are right, unfortunatelly, with artificial plants you will never be pleased by new leafs, new flowers...


----------

